# Jd 1050



## guitarzan413 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm trying to get my dad's tractor started. It's a late 80's JD 1050 3 cyl diesel. I have replaced the battery, cables and had starter gone through. I have 12v at starter lug and 12v switched to solenoid from ignition switch. All I get is a click. Sounds like drive is engaging flywheel but starter motor doesn't turn. Motor is not seized and starter works on bench. I've even tried jumper cables from battery to block and to starter. Any ideas? Anyone have a wiring diagram for starter circuit?
I'm at a loss and don't know where to go from here. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Spencer
[email protected]


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello again Spencer,

1) Bypass/jumper the transmission and PTO safety switches. Sometimes they give you a feeble (insufficient) connection that won't kick the starter in.

2) Take a screwdriver or plier and jumper the battery connection at the starter to the starter connection. This should give you a pretty good arc, and if the starter doesn't kick in under this circumstance the starter is suspect. If it does kick in, then the solenoid is suspect.


----------



## guitarzan413 (Oct 23, 2015)

harry16-
I do know the pto switch is working because when I engage pto lever I don't get the clicking sound. Where is the trans switch located? As far as jumping connection, do you mean to go from battery cable lug to solenoid switch? I tried that and still just a click. Or am I not understanding the jumper?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

The transmission safety switch will be mounted on the tranny somewhere near the shift levers. The transmission must be in neutral for the cranking system to work.

When you jumper or bypass a switch or solenoid, you effectively eliminate it from the circuit. On my Ford tractor, when I get a "click", I jiggle the hi/lo shift lever to jiggle the safety switch till the starter kicks in. Today, my safety switch is permanently bypassed, because they are not cheap and they fail often. These safety switches sometimes do not make adequate connections to kick the starter in....all you get is a click. 

When you bypass the solenoid, you jumper power direct from the battery connection to the starter connection


----------



## guitarzan413 (Oct 23, 2015)

I tried jumping it but still just a click. I tried running extra ground and power with cables, still just a clicking noise. I should have made the starter shop show me it worked on the bench. I'll pull it back off Monday and bench test it myself. It seems to me it's in the starter itself the power is where it needs to be at lug and solenoid when engaging ignition switch. I don't know what else it could be. I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## guitarzan413 (Oct 23, 2015)

Well it works fine on the bench and I did get it to crank a few times installed on tractor. I also tried it wired to tractor but not bolted up. It cranked every time. Is it possible the starter drive is going bad? Is that maybe why I'm getting such intermittent starts, under load of flywheel? I'm getting frustrated. If I had any hair left I'd be pulling it out!


----------

